# maintenance shedule classic



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

What the GC

Backflush and clean screen every 2 weeks.

Descale every other month..

Am i missing anything.

I use a brita filter to fuel this baby.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Personal preference i would say, if your a heavy user and have 10-15 minuts spare once a week then no harm in doing it more often, you say filter but is that tap water?

The cleaner it is, the better it will perform and a better taste in the cup!

No set rules....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Personal preference i would say, if your a heavy user and have 10-15 minuts spare once a week then no harm in doing it more often, you say filter but is that tap water?
> 
> The cleaner it is, the better it will perform and a better taste in the cup!
> 
> No set rules....


I agree. Some people may only make 10 coffees a week , some may make 70 - 100+, so that and the quality of water used would have to be taken into consideration regards the maintanace schedule.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Normally two double espressos/day

Weekend 4x/day.

Brita filter kettle. So yeah filtered tap water.

The machine is new, so start as I mean to carry on.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I clean the shower screen every 3-4 days or and only backflush every 2 months or so. I descale every 3-4 months but the water isn't hard.

Whenever i backflush or descale, not much comes out, but the shower screen gets manky after a few shots. Clean the filter basket after every shot too.

You could also rinse out the portafilter after every shot but it will eventually get stained.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Filter basket and portafilter gets a clean after every pour.

Also was looking with poly you can soak the brew group for 15 mins.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I backflush with water every day, and with cafiza once a week, clean the screen with cafiza properly once a fortnight or so.

Havent had to scale yet, but will twice a year (nice soft water area).


----------

